# Geber am E-Motor ?



## CaosCaro (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Schlauchboot mit Heckspiegel.
Seit dem Ich auf dem Boot zwei Drehstühle verbaut habe bin ich vom Platz her relativ eingeschrenkt. 
Am Spiegel hengt der e-Motor und die selbst gebaute Echolothalterung.  
Aufgrund des eingeschränkten Platzes habe ich meinen Geber für das Echolot am untersten Punkt des E-motors montiert.
Da ich nun nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung mit dem Echolot habe wollte ich wissen, ob diese Montage mein Echolot beinflusst.

Denn wenn ich den Motor bewege bewegt sich auch der Geber unten mit.



Vielen Dank. |laola:


----------



## Briese (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geber am E-Motor ?*

Der Geber soll eigentlich direkt in der Kiellinie liegen. Bei deiner Montage wirst du keine zuverlässigen Daten erhalten.

Warum montierst du keine Geberstange am Heckspiegel ? Der Platzbedarf ist gering.

Briese


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geber am E-Motor ?*

Da es die Motorbefestigungen auch von MinnKota gibt, glaube ich das es kein Problem ist mit dem Geber am Elektromotor. Das einzigste was ich mir vorstellen kann das du den Höhenwert des Gebers an Dein Boot anpassen solltest. Wie briese geschrieben hat sollte der Geber in Kiellinie liegen. Bei meinem HB kann ich aber auch einen Wert einstellen damit ich die richtige Tiefe bekomme. Wenn ich das richtig habe geht das bei Eagle und Lowrence auch. Müsstest Du mal gucken.

Zum Verständnis. Die Richtige Linie wäre bei null. Wenn du den geber 70cm tiefer machst ist natürlich deine Tiefe um 70cm flacher. Deswegen sollte man am Echo den Wert "verschieben" also plus 70cm. 

Ich hoffe das habe ich richtig beschrieben.


----------



## CaosCaro (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geber am E-Motor ?*

Hi du,

 In der Bedinungsanleitung war diese Variante abgebildet,also die Befestigung am Motor. Ich bin momentan viel am ausprobieren um einfach mal ein mal Erfahrung zu sammeln. 

Nun habe ich das Problem das wenn ich den Motor bewege sich der Geber mit bewegt.  Nun weis ich nicht ob auf Grund meiner Konstruktion das Ergebnis verfälscht wird.#c


Danke


----------



## Marius (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geber am E-Motor ?*

Kein Problem. Kannst Du so machen und bekommst trotzdem richtige Echos angezeigt. Damit Du die exakte Tiefe angezeigt bekommst, solltest Du in Deinem Gerät die Gebertiefe bzw. die Tiefe in der sich der Geber befindet definieren. Das war dann schon alles.
Manche Angler bekommen bei der E-Motor Montage Störungen auf dem Display angezeigt wenn gleichzeitig der E-Motor läuft. Ob es bei Dir auch der Fall sein wird, das wirst Du ja dann selbst feststellen. Wenn nicht, dann ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geber am E-Motor ?*

Servus

Hab mir das mal hier geholt

http://www.mybait.de/Minn-Kota/Zubehoer/Universal-Montageschelle-f-Echolotgeber--997.html

Mit meinem LMS522iGPS und meinem Minnkota kein Problem!

MfG

Fliegenfisch


----------

